# Oil painting signed CRANE - Need help identifying the artist



## artdigger (Apr 30, 2015)

This painting is about 3 ft X 4 ft.
I've been trying to identify the artist for a while now, any help would be great


----------



## bullseye (Apr 28, 2015)

I think this is your guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Crane


----------



## sfcrb01 (Aug 26, 2021)

artdigger said:


> This painting is about 3 ft X 4 ft.
> I've been trying to identify the artist for a while now, any help would be great


Any luck with ID of artist. Have a very similar one and would like to know. Thanks


----------

